# Usos y Aplicaciones SCR, TRIAC



## ociruam (Jun 21, 2006)

Hola a Todos: Tengo algunas Preguntillas por las que os molesto gracias desde ya por sus aportes.

1: Para que me Sirve un *SCR* y sus Aplicaciones, como Utilisarlo algun ejemplo Esquema
2: Para que me Sirve un TRIAC y sus Aplicaciones, como Utilisarlo algun ejemplo Esquema
3: Para que me Sirve un MOC y sus Aplicaciones, como Utilisarlo algun ejemplo Esquema
4: Para que me Sirve un Optoacoplador y sus Aplicaciones, como Utilisarlo algun ejemplo Esquema
5: Para que me Sirve un  cerrojo (Latch) y sus Aplicaciones, como Utilisarlo algun ejemplo Esquema
Algunas direcciones o links en las que pueda descargar manuales sobreel tema ( que sean Gratis)

Nuevamente Gracias y Saludos


----------



## kobain40 (Jun 21, 2006)

Buscate un tutorial de electronica de potencia, hay muchos en internet, planos y circuitos


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 26, 2006)

Entra en esta página http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/supportDoc.do?type=manuals
y baja el manual marcado como HBD855/D.
Es toda la teoría de los tiristores.


----------



## antonio pacheco (Sep 17, 2008)

Gracias Ethecatl por la información de los tiristores.


----------



## burren (Sep 17, 2008)

me uno a la felicitacion esta muy buena la pagina y pues habra que echarle un vistaso


----------



## emmanueluchiha (Feb 12, 2009)

muchisimas gracias Ehecatl por el aporte, veras no domino el ingles al 100%, no tendras ese mismo documento en español? muchisimas gracias de ante mano


----------



## azrael (Ago 9, 2009)

que buen link, gracias!


----------



## saiwor (Ago 9, 2009)

1.- SCR: Yo le di el uso de una alarma, cuando le das un logico en el GATILLO se activa hasta darle un reset. ejm:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-lluvia.htm
2.-TRIAC: aplicacion: control de gran potencia, o como dimer. ejm:
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Misc-Circuits/Triac-Temp-Fan.png
3.-MOC: conectores de tension alterna.
http://www.relic.9cy.com/NE555/ne555 MOC3021 TRIAC.gif
4.-Optoacoplador: como su nombre dice. apto-acopla. parecido al MOC.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/cruceir/index.htm
http://mirrors.arcadecontrols.com/OscarControls/coinswitch/schem.gif
5.- ni idea....

usa el buscador hay mucha información.


----------

